# Changes to life partner permit



## karien123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I have just seen the changes to the life partner permit. Department of Home Affairs is unable to give me any more information, as they are not fully aware of the changes yet. Does anyone here understand the implications? My fiance is on a life partner permit in SA. Will he be able to renew it, because we have not been in co habitation for 5 years. It might just be easier to get married and apply for a spouse visa as the new legislation does not affect spouse visa's. Any ideas or advise would be welcome! I contacted a legal immigration company and they are not to sure about the implications either. 

Thanks!!

Kay


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is the question even our lawyers are asking. No-one knows. As it stands, the renewal process should be fine, but could require proof of 5 years as well.

While not a solution, we don't see this as a long term regulation. Someone somewhere is going to take Home Affairs to court referencing the constitution. Then it will probably fall away. I'll keep everyone updated on this forum here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...ew-changes-south-african-immigration-law.html

In the meantime things remain insecure for many.


----------



## ALL101 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi LegalMan, I applied for a life partner visa in December 2013. The home affairs office in Cape Town haven't sent my application to Pretoria yet due to a long backlog. I will need to get a job in order to stay with my partner in Cape Town. If I get a job offer after the new legislation is implemented does it mean that I would need to prove we have been cohabiting for 5 years and/or return to the UK at that point? We only started cohabiting last year although we've been in a relationship since 2011.

Thank you!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is a difficult question and we can only guess that since you have already applied under the old immigration regulations, that you will successfully receive your life partner visa should you comply with all the requirements at the time of application.

To then apply for a work endorsement shouldn't be affected by the length of your relationship. My guess is therefore that you will be fine.


----------

